# Florida East Coast Marinas



## easjoe (Apr 10, 2010)

My fiance and I are looking for a marina on the Florida east coast where we can put our 32 foot indefinitely. We want to be able to fly down from PA/NJ on weekends to stay on the boat and sail year-round. Ideally it would not be too far from an airport. Any ideas about locations and/or marinas for us? We don't need anything plush but would want to have the basic services. Thanks,


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you want easy protected daysailing? .....Titusville Municipal Marina, Indian River; Fleming Island Marina, wide St. Johns River south of Jacksonville; (what's your draft) Manatee Bay Marina 3' draft or less Barnes Sound south of Biscayne Bay. These places have good rates.....or are you looking for quick ocean access and passages to the Bahamas? Do you want the resort "tiki bars" or the areas of wilderness with gators lying on the bank? ...can you clear a 45' fixed bridge? You'll need to describe more about your boat and what you're wanting to find as a cruising area. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

That could mean Miami, Fort Lauderdale, or West Palm. FLL is probably "most dockage close to the airport" but unless you want to crawl at zero-wake speed for an hour till you hit the inlet, it may cost you as much as Miami, where at least you can look for a spot near/in Biscayne Bay. Dunno much about West Palm, the dockage really doesn't get reasonable until you hit Vero Beach or points north, and you may have problems trying to get a direct flight into there.
I'd turn it around, decide how much commuting you are willing to do, see what flights you can get to fit that requirement, then see if there's any reasonable dockage within range of those airports.
Year-round in Florida is also going to mean finding someone to care for the boat during hurricane season, unless you have it hauled or moved for that. If you just tie it down in May, you can expect it to be submerged by October.


----------



## easjoe (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay thanks so much for info so far. We'd like easy access to ocean, would prefer a bar over gators. fixed keel, need minimum 5 ft., we have exactly 45 feet from waterline to top of mast. we realize we may have a drive from an airport but we're willing to commute an hour or so. have been in the south before so we know we'll have to have help down there so a marina with full service is pretty much a must. thanks again. any info or ideas are helpful.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

'sounds like Ft. Lauderdale would be an excellent choice for you. There are many private dock rentals here. Try a google search for "Lauderdale Docks". Hollywood, Florida also may be a good search area. Closer to Biscayne Bay would be nice for day sails, but you might not find much with a good price that also has some hurricane protection. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Daytona beach and ponce inlet are a short sail to the ocean and a number of marinas $8-10 a foot amenities,rest.etc. eay bus ride/cab to daytona international or a $30 dollar shuttle to Orlando. shopping nearby and public trans. bicycle friendly. as far as hurricane and leaving the boat. It's not been a problem all the years I've been here.
We're casting off early tommorrow morning sailing north. before the heat and bugs show up !


----------



## P35juniper (Feb 11, 2010)

Daytona has Halifax Harbor Marina, it's about 3 miles to the airport, and they have space, we just left on our way to Maine, she was kept there for 9 years before I got her, nice people.


----------



## easjoe (Apr 10, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for all the good info. 

Joe J.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

For good protected sailing I would think somewhere on Biscayne Bay. You can have the nightlife of South Beach, or the solitude of anchorages all over the place. Especially on your way through the Keys. There's the ocean just a few minutes away, and the Bahamas within an afternoon.

We used South Beach as a hub in our travels in & out of the Bahamas. Also up, and down the Florida coastline from Key West to Jax. South Florida cost more, but there's more fun & diversity there. If you want cheap then it's the St. John's. Of which there are a number of options.........*i2f*


----------



## seikostar (Apr 26, 2010)

joethecobbler said:


> Daytona beach and ponce inlet are a short sail to the ocean and a number of marinas $8-10 a foot amenities,rest.etc. eay bus ride/cab to daytona international or a $30 dollar shuttle to Orlando. shopping nearby and public trans. bicycle friendly. as far as hurricane and leaving the boat. It's not been a problem all the years I've been here.
> We're casting off early tommorrow morning sailing north. before the heat and bugs show up !


Hi I just read your post on the mooring field law. I live in South Daytona
and my 30' Hunter is in the ICW just off Veterians Park Soutn Daytona.
Just to let you know.They are starting up with a proposed mooring field
I do not think it will happen.

We, that is the three boats that are out there all year around, appreciate your the thoroughness in your post.


----------



## LauderBoy (Mar 15, 2010)

Other options would be Harbortown or Cocoa Village Marina in the central east coast. They'd be about 45 mins from the Orlando airport just straight down 528.

Pretty cheap area, maybe $10 a foot + electric, and Harbortown is just a shot out the Port Canaveral lock to the ocean.


----------

